# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Magic Jam Session Barna

## Ritxi

La última propuesta de la sala consiste en montar una Jam Sessión de magia de cerca. La definición clásica de una Jam Session sería: una reunión informal de músicos de jazz que tocan para su propio disfrute. Esta es una actividad que vienen desarrollando en CINCÓMONOS en otras áreas culturales como el teatro, la poesía, etc.

Pues bien, el día 18 de marzo (jueves) a las 21:00h. se organiza en el local la primera Jam Sessión de magia dirigida por Eugenio. Se trata de un encuentro informal para realizar magia por el placer de compartirla. La entrada es de 4€ con consumición, de carácter simbólico para costear el espacio de la reunión. Esta entrada la pagan tanto los aficionados a la magia como los espectadores amigos de la sala y sus actividades a los que se convocará puntualmente.

Está previsto realizar una Jam Session cada tercer jueves de mes dando así la oportunidad a muchos aficionados a experimentar su magia en un ambiente propicio y con público profano siempre que apetezca y se disfrute del momento.

Si sois magos o aficionados, no os olvidéis traer "vuestra magia" para que entre todos montemos una grandísima fiesta dedicada a nuestro arte.

----------

